# Introduction



## tigertina (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi everyone my name is Tina i curently live in England,Myself and my partner chris will be moving to south Tenerife on te 1st November.We cant wait counting the day's. Enjoy the sunshinex


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

tigertina said:


> Hi everyone my name is Tina i curently live in England,Myself and my partner chris will be moving to south Tenerife on te 1st November.We cant wait counting the day's. Enjoy the sunshinex


Hi Tina .... welcome to the forums
Been in the garden all day long here, after enduring three weeks of rain in the UK


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm in the UK at the mo and we're having a heat wave !!!

Jo xxx


----------



## tigertina (Sep 26, 2011)

jojo said:


> I'm in the UK at the mo and we're having a heat wave !!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi Jo 
suppossed to have one but quite mild in Essex today.


----------



## tigertina (Sep 26, 2011)

Stravinsky said:


> Hi Tina .... welcome to the forums
> Been in the garden all day long here, after enduring three weeks of rain in the UK


What part of the uk do you visit.? And do you spend your time between both England and spain. x


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

30ºc here at the moment, I live 75 miles south west of Tenerife


----------



## tigertina (Sep 26, 2011)

Hepa said:


> 30ºc here at the moment, I live 75 miles south west of Tenerife


We will be living in the south weather seems better. Heard about wild dogs attacking people do you know if there is any truth?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

tigertina said:


> What part of the uk do you visit.? And do you spend your time between both England and spain. x


I visited Lands End and then went to John O'Groats

No, I live in Spain and just flit back to the UK now and again, usually the Midlands


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

tigertina said:


> We will be living in the south weather seems better. Heard about wild dogs attacking people do you know if there is any truth?


There are a fair few wild/feral dogs around in most of Spain. I've not heard of them attacking people. The ones I've seen are scared of humans and hide. I guess its the same for Tenerife??

Jo xxx


----------



## tigertina (Sep 26, 2011)

Stravinsky said:


> I visited Lands End and then went to John O'Groats
> 
> No, I live in Spain and just flit back to the UK now and again, usually the Midlands


Thats good best of both. Once i settle and find work i would pop back just to see my children. Am i allowed to put my web page link.Never know someone may want me lol x


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

tigertina said:


> We will be living in the south weather seems better. Heard about wild dogs attacking people do you know if there is any truth?


I don't know, I am on a different island 75 miles away from the south coast of Tenerife, no wild dogs here, well not of the canine variety


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

tigertina said:


> Thats good best of both. Once i settle and find work i would pop back just to see my children. Am i allowed to put my web page link.Never know someone may want me lol x


Not really no ..... put it in your signature if it is your own link, and you dont mind the world knowing who you are


----------



## tigertina (Sep 26, 2011)

Stravinsky said:


> I visited Lands End and then went to John O'Groats
> 
> No, I live in Spain and just flit back to the UK now and again, usually the Midlands


My daughter got married in greta so i suprised her and drove from Essex to scottland all alone what a drive lol lovely views on the way tho.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

tigertina said:


> My daughter got married in greta so i suprised her and drove from Essex to scottland all alone what a drive lol lovely views on the way tho.


I think you ought to look at the link in my signature and then you might understand why it was not the best of journeys from Lands end to John Ogroats


----------



## tigertina (Sep 26, 2011)

Hepa said:


> I don't know, I am on a different island 75 miles away from the south coast of Tenerife, no wild dogs here, well not of the canine variety


are you in hierro.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

tigertina said:


> are you in hierro.


Yes that is where I live


----------



## tigertina (Sep 26, 2011)

jojo said:


> There are a fair few wild/feral dogs around in most of Spain. I've not heard of them attacking people. The ones I've seen are scared of humans and hide. I guess its the same for Tenerife??
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks for that did scare me a bit when i read it had visions of being torn apart lol. x


----------



## tigertina (Sep 26, 2011)

Stravinsky said:


> I think you ought to look at the link in my signature and then you might understand why it was not the best of journeys from Lands end to John Ogroats


Just had a look well done can imagine how you were against the weather. Well done. Have you any more plans for raising money.


----------



## tigertina (Sep 26, 2011)

Hepa said:


> Yes that is where I live[/Q Are you able to feel any seismic activity at the moment.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

tigertina said:


> Hepa said:
> 
> 
> > Yes that is where I live[/Q Are you able to feel any seismic activity at the moment.
> ...


----------



## tigertina (Sep 26, 2011)

Hepa said:


> tigertina said:
> 
> 
> > No, never have done
> ...


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

There is another thread on here called volcanoes, all the information is there


----------



## tigertina (Sep 26, 2011)

Hepa said:


> There is another thread on here called volcanoes, all the information is there


Thank you for sharing your picture .Stunning views x


----------

